#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  "Guide To Storage Tanks..." B. Long

## barbara

Dear All



I need the "Guide to storage tanks and Equipment", please help meeeeeeeeeeeeeee

thks!!!!!
BSee More: "Guide To Storage Tanks..." B. Long

----------


## DSB123

It's available from ASME Publishing!!!!

----------


## barbara

thks for your reply! I have some problems with my internet connection...

Can you send me this book?

barbara.silvetti@gmail.com

thks!!!!

----------


## motaleby

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]       ( 91 MB)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]                    (194 MB)


I don't know their differences.

----------


## barbara

thks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jituraju

Thanks a lot dear friend. Jitu Raju

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Amit

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Amit

----------


## rubyluise

> Dear All
> 
> I need the "Guide to storage tanks and Equipment", please help meeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> thks!!!!!
> B



I will suggest you some equipment which is help to protect the environment by giving oil fuel operation with manholes and monitoring equipment. Caps & Adaptors,Extractor Fittings,Multiports,Manholes,Overfill Prevention Valves,Suction Equipment,Island Forms and Pipeguards,Vapor Shear Valves etc. I hope you will find it well.

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent post!
Good work! Keep it up!!!
THX

----------


## rubyluise

> Excellent post!
> Good work! Keep it up!!!
> THX



I appreciate that and glad to feel that you getting positive feedback.

----------


## tsrc8204

Good!

----------


## soltane72

hi;



pls my email is k_soltane@yahoo.fr, and i nedd this doccument can you send me directly??See More: "Guide To Storage Tanks..." B. Long

----------


## rubyluise

> Good!



Hope it will be helpful for you about the storage tank information. I am looking forward to you for more queries.

----------


## wickedchicken

Depositfiles & 4Shared links are now dead...  :Frown: 
anyone able to re-up ??
 :Positive:

----------


## kaliwaal

Hi Motaleby,
canyou please upload it again the link nolonger works.
Regards
Kaliwaal

----------

